# SSD macht Geräusche



## desm_ (21. Februar 2015)

*SSD macht Geräusche*

Hallo zusammen,

am Donnerstag ist mein neuer Laptop angekommen. Zuerst hatte ich Ubuntu per USB-Stick gebootet und danach ganz normal Windows 8.1 und den NVIDIA-Treiber installiert. Dabei war alles noch ganz normal.
Gestern hatte ich den Laptop dann gestartet, und da fiel mir dann so ein komisches Geräusch, ich würde es als zirpen bezeichnen. Es kommt definitiv von der SSD und tritt nicht ständig auf.

Tendenziell tritt es eher auf, wenn ich z.B. etwas herunterlade, also wenn die Platte arbeitet. Teilweise steht der Laptop auch nur neben mir und das Geräusch tritt ebenfalls auf.

Hab gestern dann noch den AS SSD Benchmark durchlaufen lassen (Werte im Anhang), bei Sequentiell war es da, danach weg. Wobei man denken sollte, dass die Platte hier am meisten belastet wird.
Auch beim Kopieren von Borderlands 2 aus dem Steam-Ordner von meinem PC auf den Laptop war es nur ca. in der ersten Hälfe da, danach wieder weg.

CrystalDiskMark hat auch nichts verdächtiges ausgespuckt und meinte, der Zustand der SSD ist gut.

Ich hab auch schon im Internet recherchiert, konnte aber nichts konkretes finden. Vermutlich ist es auf irgendwelche Kondensatoren zurückzuführen. Das dort beschriebene Phänomen nennt sich "Coil Whine" und hört sich so an. Das ist aber nicht das Geräusch, was ich höre. Das hört sich für mich eher nach dem Kopf einer HDD/eines Laufwerkes an, der sich hin und her bewegt. Was komisch ist, da eine SSD sowas nicht hat 

Prinzipiell ist es nun so, dass mich das Geräusch schon nervt, allerdings habe ich mich schon nach ca. 1 Stunde gestern mehr oder weniger dran gewöhnt. Ich denke aber, dass es definitiv ein Reklamationsgrund wäre.
Mein Hauptproblem ist, wenn ich mich nun damit abfinde und es angenommen in 8 Monaten zu einem Defekt kommt, bin ich derjenige der nachweisen muss, dass es schon am Anfang so war.

Nun also meine Frage: Hatte jemand von euch vielleicht schon dasselbe Problem oder kann mir sagen ob das bedenklich oder harmlos ist?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe 

Lg desm_


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: SSD macht Geräusche*

Was du beschreibst ist Spulenfiepen (engl. CoilWhine), das haben prinzipiell alle SSDs bei Schreibvorgängen, die einen so leise dass es quasi unhörbar ist, die "günstigeren" Modelle eben lauter. Das Phänomen entsteht, wenn Spulen (nicht Kondensatoren) beginnen zu vibrieren unter Last und die Drahtwicklungen am Ferritkern reiben. Je billiger die verwendeten Spulen um so ausgeprägter ist das - das gibts auch bei Grafikkarten, Netzteulen, Mainboards usw..

Die Programme finden nichts weil das ein völlig normales Phänmomen ist und auch nicht zu Ausfällen führt - also keine Sorge: es ist vielleicht nervig aber völlig ungefährlich.


----------



## ebastler (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: SSD macht Geräusche*

Coil whine kommt eher von Spulen, Coils, als von Kondensatoren, capacitors. 
Pfeifende Kondensatoren sind geplatzt und das Elektrolyt verdampft und tritt aus -  tot.

Pfeifende Spulen sind schlecht vergossen, weshalb es bei bestimmten Lastzuständen zu Vibrationen mit der Frequenz des Spannungswandlers kommen kann - die Spule Pfeift.

Normal sieht man das eher bei Grafikkarten (Spulenfiepen/Coil Buzzing) oder, ab und an, auch bei CPU-Spannungswandlern auf Mainboards. Bei SSDs ist mir neu, aber Spannungswandler haben die wohl auch drin, daher ist es gut möglich.

Ist kein Grund für Bedenken, technisch total unbedenklich. Aber halt nervig.

SSD umtauschen geht noch?


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: SSD macht Geräusche*

Neu ists bei SSDs nicht, meine 840Evo fiept auch unter Vollast, wenn auch sehr sehr leise (man muss die Rübe schon danebenhalten). Die 850Pro fiept nicht... da sind die Komponenten aber auch eben hochwertiger.


----------



## ebastler (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: SSD macht Geräusche*

Interessant... Ich habe nur eine 840pro, bei der wäre es mir nicht aufgefallen.

In Kürze steht eine 512GB SSD für mein zukünftiges Notebook an, was empfiehlt sich da, das sicher nicht fiept? Will was eher Preiswertes, also stehen M550, MX100, BX100 und 840evo im Raum...


----------



## keinnick (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: SSD macht Geräusche*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Neu ists bei SSDs nicht, meine 840Evo fiept auch unter Vollast, wenn auch sehr sehr leise (man muss die Rübe schon danebenhalten). Die 850Pro fiept nicht... da sind die Komponenten aber auch eben hochwertiger.



Nicht unbedingt, zumindest musste Samsung da noch kurz vor dem Release nachbessern: Neues WÃ¤rmeleitpad gegen Fiepen der SSD 850 Pro - ComputerBase 

@Topic: 

Das fiepen sollte, wie schon erwähnt, unbedenklich sein. Ich persönlich würde das Notebook aber dennoch umtauschen und auf eine SSD die nicht fiept hoffen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: SSD macht Geräusche*

Erstens gibts keine die "sicher nicht" fiept (wie gesagt das kann immer auftreten) und zweitens erst recht gerade keine günstige - denn bei den günstigen wird ja genau hier gespart.

Die Chance, dass eine High-End-SSD Spulenfiepen aufweist ist nur sehr viel geringer weil man hier anständige Spulen einsetzt. Die günstigen Consumer-Modelle die du da alle nennst haben nicht den Anspruch lautlos zu sein (die Zielgruppe sind Leute, die sowas sowiueso nicht bemerken weil ne fiepende SSD noch immer viel viel leiser als ne Festplatte oder ein Lüfter im Aldi-PC ist...). Da kanns dir immer passieren dass du eine erwischst die zirpt.


Ob alleine der Punkt aber Wert ist ein Modell zu kaufen das sehr viel teurer ist und nicht pfeift (etwa ne 850Pro oder die dicken intels oder erst Recht Server-SSDs) wage ich aber zu bezweifeln.


Achja bevor die Frage kommt: Spulenfiepen ist kein Mangel am Produkt, entsprechend müssen solche SSDs auch nicht auf Garantie ausgetauscht werden.
Das 14-Tage Rückgaberecht besteht natürlich immer bei Fernabsatz.


@kennick: Stimmt, das Problem sind hier aber nicht die billigen Spulen sondern die Verbindung zum Gehäuse die das minimal vorhandene Vibrieren zigfach verstärkt hatte. Das wurde aber wie beschrieben schon vor Serieneinführung behoben - wie gesagt die 850 die ich nutze ist selbst wenn ich mein Ohr daneben halte nicht hörbar... die 840 sehr wohl wenn auch sehr leise.
Meine alte Crucial M4 war da locker lauter als beide zusammen^^


----------



## desm_ (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: SSD macht Geräusche*

Wow - so viele Antworten in so kurzer Zeit. Vielen Dank 

Mein Geräusch ist aber nicht durchgehend, sondern setzt ab und tritt ca. alle 1,5 Sekunden kurz auf. Es ist also nicht so wie in den beiden verlinkten Videos. In meinem Standrechner hab ich eine 840er Basic verbaut, bei der hätte ich noch nie solche Geräusche wahrgenommen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CH_N_B6bmbM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33CDsIwNZa0

Wie hoch ist die Chance, dass bei einer andere SSD gleichen Modells dieses Geräusch auch auftritt?
Und das Coil Spule heißt hätte ich wissen sollen 



ebastler schrieb:


> SSD umtauschen geht noch?


Ja, der Laptop ist am Donnerstag angekommen, könnte ich also innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen noch umtauschen, sollte ich mich an das Geräusch nicht gewöhnen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: SSD macht Geräusche*



desm_ schrieb:


> Mein Geräusch ist aber nicht durchgehend, sondern setzt ab und tritt ca. alle 1,5 Sekunden kurz auf.



Das liegt daran dass die SSD nur fiept wenn sie ihren NAND auch gerade flasht. Dass immer pausen sind bei (kleineren) Schreibvorgängen liegt daran, dass die SSD die zu schreibenden Daten zuerst im RAM der SSD cacht/sortiert und dann am Stück schreibt (was dann kurz fiept).




desm_ schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist die Chance, dass bei einer andere SSD gleichen Modells dieses Geräusch auch auftritt?



meine Glaskugel ist leider kaputt^^  
Da die LCS-SSD da aber zu den billigsten am Markt gehört würde ich ins Blaue raten, dass die Chance nicht grade klein ist dass die anderen dieser SSDs auch zirpen^^


----------



## desm_ (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: SSD macht Geräusche*

Gut zu wissen, dass Lenovo in einem 900€  Laptop eine der billigsten SSDs einbaut, die es gibt.
Leider konnte ich zu LiteOn nicht recht viel finden. Zu dem Modell, das in meinem Notebook verbaut ist, gar nichts.
Die Marke an sich ist mir nur geläufig durch DVD-Brenner. 

Habe ich bei der SSD auch mit einer geringeren Lebensdauer als bei Markenprodukten zu rechnen?
Und welcher Hersteller verbaut Marken-SSDs in seinen Geräten (außerhalb der Business-Schiene, dort sind die Komponenten doch generell meist hochwertiger)

Ich denke, ich werde das Notebook mal die Woche nutzen, dann werde ich schon sehen ob es mich so sehr stört.
So lange ich nichts zerkratze etc. sollte ich es doch noch ohne Probleme zurücksenden können, oder? Bestellt habe ich bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## dsdenni (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: SSD macht Geräusche*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Neu ists bei SSDs nicht, meine 840Evo fiept auch unter Vollast, wenn auch sehr sehr leise (man muss die Rübe schon danebenhalten). Die 850Pro fiept nicht... da sind die Komponenten aber auch eben hochwertiger.


Dann hast du wohl pech gehabt. Meine 840 EVO macht garnix )


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: SSD macht Geräusche*



desm_ schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, dass Lenovo in einem 900€  Laptop eine der billigsten SSDs einbaut, die es gibt.



Was erwartest du? Gewinnmaximierung... 



desm_ schrieb:


> Habe ich bei der SSD auch mit einer geringeren Lebensdauer als bei Markenprodukten zu rechnen?



Normalerweise nicht. Heutige SSDs halten in der Regel ewig. Das einzige realistische Problem das dir passieren kann ist der Controllertod was aber prinzipiell jeder SSD blühen kann. Da jetzt zu mutmaßen dass es bei den LiteOns eher passiert wie bei teuren SSDs würde zu weit führen, es gibt lediglich einzelmodelle die damit große Probleme hatten (etwa die OCZ Vertex2) und reihenweise gestorben sind... so eine haste aber nicht.




desm_ schrieb:


> So lange ich nichts zerkratze etc. sollte ich es doch noch ohne Probleme  zurücksenden können, oder? Bestellt habe ich bei  notebooksbilliger.de



Innerhalb von 14 Tagen garantiert sofern keine Gebrauchsspuren erkennbar sind.


----------



## keinnick (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: SSD macht Geräusche*



desm_ schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, dass Lenovo in einem 900€  Laptop eine der billigsten SSDs einbaut, die es gibt.
> Leider konnte ich zu LiteOn nicht recht viel finden. Zu dem Modell, das in meinem Notebook verbaut ist, gar nichts.
> Die Marke an sich ist mir nur geläufig durch DVD-Brenner.
> 
> ...



Die SSD wird u. a. auch von DELL in zahlreichen Serien verbaut. LiteOn ist Dir evtl. nicht geläufig, was aber nicht daran liegt, dass sie schlechte Hardware anbieten sondern eher daran, dass sie vorrangig die großen OEMs und weniger den Endkundenmarkt beliefern. Von daher muss die SSD nicht unbedingt schlecht sein. 

Von der Bezeichnung "... 256m6s" her könnte übrigens eine Plextor PX-256M6S drin stecken.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: SSD macht Geräusche*



keinnick schrieb:


> Von der Bezeichnung "... 256m6s" her könnte übrigens eine Plextor PX-256M6S drin stecken.



Das wäre ja noch vergleichsweise gut wenn du da Recht hast (ist tatsächlich naheliegend), weil die Plextor zumindest keine Ramsch-SSD ist (ist ne Mittelklasse-SSD). Dann bin ich aber verwundert, dass die so rumpfeift. 

EDIT: Hast Recht, es ist die Plextor, hier gabs ne ausführlichere Diskussion:
Liteon SSD LCS-256M6S 256GB SATA3 Dell OEM is it any good, heard it's just a re-badge plextor !


----------



## desm_ (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: SSD macht Geräusche*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was erwartest du? Gewinnmaximierung...


Normalerweise steht Lenovo doch für Qualität. Wahrscheinlich eher nur bei den ThinkPads 



keinnick schrieb:


> Die SSD wird u. a. auch von DELL in zahlreichen Serien verbaut. LiteOn ist Dir evtl. nicht geläufig, was aber nicht daran liegt, dass sie schlechte Hardware anbieten sondern eher daran, dass sie vorrangig die großen OEMs und weniger den Endkundenmarkt beliefern. Von daher muss die SSD nicht unbedingt schlecht sein.
> 
> Von der Bezeichnung "... 256m6s" her könnte übrigens eine Plextor PX-256M6S drin stecken.


Die Sache mit Plextor hatte ich auch bereits herausgefunden, allerdings nicht aus sicherer Quelle.
Wundert mich ebenfalls, dass eine Marken-SSD solche Geräusche von sich gibt.

Erhöht das die Chance, dass eine anderere SSD gleicher Bauart diesen Fehler nicht hat? Weil bis auf dieses Manko hab ich mich mit dem Laptop mittlerweile echt angefreundet. Ist übrigens ein Lenovo Y50-70. Das TN-Panel ist zwar auch ziemlich minderwertig, das wusste ich aber und fällt nicht so auf, zumindest wenn man gerade drauf schaut. Bei einem Blickwinkel von weiter unten ist es unmöglich 

Habt ihr eventuell Erfahrungen mit notebooksbilliger? Sind die recht kulant? (was ich im Internet so gelesen habe eher nicht...) Am besten wäre es, die würden mir eine andere SSD zuschicken und ich bau die ein. Damit wäre ich glücklich und müsste denen nicht das komplette Gerät zurücksenden. Nur werden sie sich darauf vermutlich leider nicht einlassen.


----------

